# Wild World vs New Leaf



## KingKyle (Oct 17, 2016)

So do you think WW is better than NL or NL is better than WW, I like NL because you become the mayor, but WW has a lot of villager dialogue, so I think that WW is better than NL

Oh no the poll's title says "City Folk" ughhhhhh


----------



## Believe (Oct 17, 2016)

New Leaf is actually my first animal crossing game and I love it so I guess id pick that


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 17, 2016)

love love love wild world. i really like the stuff we get to do now in the game and all the new stuff, but i miss the days of having the museum _in_ the town, or having to run around doing a billion errands for tom nook, i miss the simpleness of it.


----------



## Solus (Oct 18, 2016)

As much as I want to say Wild World is better, I could not stand the fact that each player shared the same house. Also, the game had terrible framerate, and most of its features are limited due to the service being shut down. 

The only thing WW has something better than NL is the fact that WW music is just far more better and sounds more "animal crossing" than NL, imo.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 18, 2016)

As much as I loved WW, and played it forever, will have to say NL. I have played all in the series but love the newness of NL. I like the mayor concept, pwps, how organized you can make your town look, etc. The things I do miss about WW is having the shops actually in your town. I thought it was super cute. Along with how the villager houses look. it's a weird thing to like, but the outside of them looked more comfortable.


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

I may have voted WW if I hadnt lost the game and wasnt able to enjoy it to the extent that I had wanted to. I feel WW was more simplistic and cute at the time. Coming from acgc, and begging my parents to buy me WW, my level of hype was much more for WW than ACNL.
As an adult playing ACNL, I will choose this over WW since I hadnt lost this game and I wasnt able to play WW completely, but Im sure I would have preferred WW solely because of how quick the loading times between buildings are.


----------



## Amherst (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't feel like I can vote because I only played WW very briefly before NL came out. I feel like since playing NL, it'd be really hard to go back to WW. Which is a real shame, especially because so many people seem to point out the great things about it NL lacks. I hope it gets a 3DS Virtual Console digital release? I feel like I would definitely try hard to give it a solid go, the cart I bought of Ebay ended up being a fake so I sent it back and I never got one after that. With a digital release it would remove the biggest obstacle for me: actually owning a copy of the game. I'd love to be able to just hop in and out of it now and again, play around, get used to it, see what it's like. 

Does anyone think / have you heard of Nintendo planning anything like this? I heard something about another AC game being re-released on the Wii U / Virtual Console right? Maybe the WW won't be far behind?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2016)

New Leaf by a very large margin.

However, Wild World is the second best main series AC game.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 24, 2016)

I much prefer new leaf. I never really played wild world too much, I certainly never got into it in the same way I'm into new leaf. I switch it on ocasisonaly to see what's going on but that's about all I ever did with it. New leaf I have been on almost everyday since I got the game. I much prefer the graphics and I like the fact you're the mayor. There feels like there's a lot more to do. I miss certain aspects of wild world though, the personalities of villagers felt much more real. They're kind of watered down now.


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

New Leaf because it has more things to do in game, being the mayor adds up to the addiction of playing it, and how it takes awhile to make your town great which means endless of options to choose.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 27, 2016)

Wild world was my first ac game and I loved it. I didn't buy new leaf straight away as I thought it might not be as good or be so good I would neglect my wild world town. Well the latter was true. I haven't really played wild world since starting new leaf. I would definitely say new leaf is better than wild world


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

New Leaf! Mostly because you can put pwp's (almost) anywhere you want, which I really like. This way you can really make your town unique! I loved WW as well, but that might be more nostalgia feelings for me, since that was the first AC game I ever played. It will always hold a special place in my heart <3


----------



## erikaeliseh (Oct 30, 2016)

New leaf, for sure. I love wild world, but i find it quite frustrating if your looking to create your own little world, like you easily can in New leaf. You can't place PWP, its extremely hard to keep flowers alive (and almost impossible to get hybrids), its hard to keep your villagers, and i DESPISE the dirt everywhere. Despite that, though, i still appreciate wild world, and i think i would love it more if i had played it before new leaf. I love the dialogue, and i prefer most of the wild world songs over the NL ones.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

WW got me into the game but you _have_ to admit NL is way better


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

NL blows WW out of the water


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wild world was my first animal crossing game and back then, I thought it was the most amazing thing ever, I spent ages playing it and was so amazed every time I found something new to do. However now I go back to it, even though it has tons of nostalgic value and I still like to visit my old town, I just can't get into it the sma endow I have played New Leaf. Sure I loved the simplicity of the old games, just a villager moving into a new town like all the other villagers, and it was entertaining and funny to go and run a ton or errands for Tom Nook but I just feel like New Leaf has so much more depth to it. Sure being the mayor complicates things a bit more, but what is wrong with that? It has added SO many new features and it encourages you even more to keep playing and to go on every day to get badges and never miss events and to meet the characters, new and old. I stands out well from the previous titles and I personally think that is a good thing. The graphics are much better as well obviously but that is just due to improved technology so I can let that go lol! Also with the new amiibo update for New Leaf, even though it is obviously just trying to get us to spend more money on amiibos and cards haha, it will add even more to the game and bring back old characters which I just love the idea of. 
Basically if you prefer a more simplistic version of animal crossing, you will probably prefer wild world, but I think most people like all of the added features and things to do as the game basically never ends and you just keep discovering new things! 
I should also mention that since the wifi connection for wild world is shut off now, a lot of the features are not available so that's a bummer. I still prefer new leaf though!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 1, 2016)

Generally I loathe New Leaf's artstyle and most of its music, plus the mayor feature was limited, Tortimer had way more control than what you can do as mayor in New Leaf. I know this may sound strange, but I appreciate Wild World more, especially since it had the best villager dialogue. Had its online features not be shut down, I wouldn't be playing New Leaf at all.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Wild World was the first AC I played obsessively, but New Leaf has so many more features that I have to pick that one.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 4, 2016)

Both are good, but New Leaf is absolutely the better game imo


----------



## kingblook (Nov 5, 2016)

I never had Wild World, but I have City Folk. I prefer New Leaf way more, but.. When I had City Folk, I was also like 8 years old. I didn't really know what I was doing, lmao. But to me, New Leaf has a lot more things to do! Plus you can add whatever you want to the town because you're the mayor. There are so many different projects to build and so many different things to do with your house. You can make your town a lot more YOU, so I gotta go with New Leaf being the better game!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 6, 2016)

New Leaf, the graphics were obviously a huge improvement, and the general aesthetic of it just seems more 'cute'. That's something quite important to me! Wild World was very simplistic, often a good thing, but sometimes limited in customization and whatnot.
New Leaf feels more like you're trying to make your town very much your own, with Public Works Projects and things like that.
There is obviously more to do in new Leaf, and I love it the most, (plus the fact that there's way more social things you can do) but Wild World was still a good game. It seems to have more of a nostalgia factor!


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 6, 2016)

I personally feel that New Leaf and Wild World were the most important games in the franchise. New Leaf took everything from the past games and vomited fan service everywhere, whereas Wild World had so much more replayability in it for those who played it during its life span. Sadly I was born in 2002 so I grew up with Let's Go To The City, however in about 2009/10 my aunt bought me Wild World, which I sadly never touched due to my extreme, wake up at 5 AM, addiction to LGTTC. However I appreciate Wild World more than New leaf for the sole reason that it set the paving for LGTTC. (Which is my favourite AC game) In recent years I've tried to play it and I see why people adore that game and call City Folk a dissapointment. I personally met some of my 3 best friends due to Animal Crossing, who had gotten Wild World on the DS, (Thanks to our local Blockbuster having a bundle sale) and had moved onto LGTTC, the game I was playing at the time. Of course, all of that lead to me buying New Leaf at 6 AM from my local ASDA on the day of release. I do personally prefer New Leaf over Wild World due to the fact that this fourm has made my experience very pleasant. But I respect Wild World, and one day, I will get around to playing it.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2016)

Wild World is like no match content wise (or in any aspect actually) so the only reason why someone would say that Wild World was better is emotional value.


----------



## Mash (Nov 6, 2016)

NL.  But I enjoyed WW a lot, being my first AC game it was great.  Honestly, New Leaf is better because there is way more opportunities.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

I loved, and still love, Wild World. It was my first Animal Crossing game, and probably the one that I put the most hours into. But, I still think New Leaf is the better game. ^.^


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I absolutely adore New Leaf over Wild World, but here are some things that I miss about Wild World that I wish were put in New Leaf:

-Message in a bottle
-Celeste's observatory & constellations


----------



## lars708 (Nov 22, 2016)

Alyx said:


> I absolutely adore New Leaf over Wild World, but here are some things that I miss about Wild World that I wish were put in New Leaf:
> 
> -Message in a bottle
> -Celeste's observatory & constellations



The constellations would be pretty nice to have in New Leaf yeah, but Celeste is in charge of the player displays now sadly. They could've made a new owl character that would handle that and let Celeste do the constellations but oh well.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 22, 2016)

As much I love Wild World, especially for the mostalgic value it'd give me if I went to boot up the game now, I'd have to go with New Leaf because like what everyone else has said, there are certainly more opportunities within the game regarding almost everything about your town. 
Wild World was the first AC game I played so it has that special place in my heart and there are a few qualities of the game that I say are better than NL. The house designs for example, I loved how they looked and they were bigger as opposed to the villager's houses now (and they had a window on the front, which was easier to see if a villager was home or not as opposed to having to look up to see if the chimney was smoking). The constellations as well, loved making them. And I miss the flea market as well, if that was implemented into New Leaf then I would have surely gotten things for my house quicker and certainly a lot cheaper! xD
But there were so many more things to do in New Leaf, so many more choices for players to do as well. I love the addition of Re-tail, Tortimer's Island and the Dream Suite as well as Main Street as a whole. I also appreciate the wider selection of things we can do the exterior of our houses as well and of course the PWPs. So gameplay to make our towns look nice to our own standards definitely take a lot more time and effort. I saw someone say that there was a lack of things to do as mayor of the town which I can totally see, I do feel like there should have been other things we could have done as well as PWPs and ordinances, surely there could've been other mayoral duties somehow.
That being said, I prefer New Leaf over Wild World.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

I love new leaf but i'm more inclined to say wild world just for nostalgic purposes. I played that game ALOT


----------



## Odette (Nov 25, 2016)

Wild World had a certain charm about it, and it will always have a special place in my heart simply because it was my first AC game and I devoted much of my early teenage years to it. However, New Leaf is a massive improvement and adds so much new content. So I have to say New Leaf.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 25, 2016)

If New Leaf was perfect, I wouldn't be looking to re-buy Wild World again.  Nintendo always seem to take away features when they add in new one.  I wish I had a GC and Wii, I would love to try out PG and CF.


----------



## SugarPeachy (Nov 26, 2016)

Wild World somehow feels more animal crossing-y than new leaf does. For me, NL was and still is relatively easy to do well in, with easy ways to make money and pretty up your town and get the villagers you want. It's fun, and definitely more relaxing than WW, but it feels less like a 'life simulator' and a little more like a... power fantasy i guess. WW feels much more life like. You have to work for everything, there is no easy way, but that's what makes it fun. Despite having less control of the world around you than in NL, everything in WW feels more like you've earnt it and shaped it to be that way yourself. The layout of your house, the way your town looks, how friendly your villagers are to you, even the stars in the sky all depend upon you inputting time and care into the game. Although, its lack of online services can make it feel a little abandoned and creepy at times, and being contained to just your town, despite creating a sense of community with your villagers, can also create a feeling of isolation
TL;DR NL is very fun as a game, but doesn't feel true to previous animal crossing games and is way too easy IMO, WW is kind of isolated but follows the AC formula more and is more fun to play due to the challenges and depth it presents you with despite still being relatively simple
Or who knows, maybe my nostalgia goggles are just blinding me


----------



## Wooly Business (Nov 26, 2016)

Wild world was never really that fun to me and the graphics are horrible, it looks like it was made on MS Paint. i hate that all the fun holidays where taken out of it, and that all of your players had to share a house was really annoying, out of all the ac games wild world comes in last for me, new leaf is 100 items better in my opinion :>


----------

